# Powerful volcanoes



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

Great thread! 

*Mount Etna eruption, Sicily (pic by Roberto Zingales)
*

2013 11 17 Etna eruption. Sicily. by CyboRoZ, on Flickr


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Awsome picture, Vakai! :master:


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

^^ Cheers. Here's one more of Mount Etna (pic by Marco Restivo)


Esplosione a bolla by Marco Restivo, on Flickr


----------



## COmountainsguy (Jul 30, 2013)

Excellent pictures everybody, especially the last two you posted Vakai. Good thread you started Japanac.


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

^^ Thanks, bro! :cheers1:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

These pics I found long time ago, so I don't know the autor  :
I found it on a page that doesn't exist now. 

All pics from Hawaii:










:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

These one is from 1960.:










:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

These in is old one, too:










:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Few more:










:cheers:


----------



## unity (Jan 17, 2009)

Mount Sinabung - North Sumatra, Indonesia


----------



## unity (Jan 17, 2009)

Mount Bromo - East Java, Indonesia


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome, very nice photos!


----------



## Indiatourbycabs (Jun 27, 2016)

Great volcanoes. They are beautiful only from a long distance lols


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Santa María Volcano, Guatemala

In 1922 1/3 of the almost perfect cone of the Santa María Volcano collapsed and formed a new crater, which began growing to become a new volcano, Santiaguito. Santiaguito erupts on an average 10 times a month :nuts: Santa María is also known because of the lahars that usually come from the top.

Santiaguito y Santa María:

Volcan Santiguito y Santa Maria by Jose Manuel del Busto, en Flickr

Cráter del Santiaguito: 

Crater de Volcan Santiaguito by Jose Manuel del Busto, en Flickr

José Manuel del Busto


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Stromboli - Italy*

Stromboli by Javier Angel López, su Flickr

Stromboli by Neil, su Flickr

Stromboli by Stefano Fiore, su Flickr

Stromboli by olly2442, su Flickr

Stromboli by Marc Szeglat, su Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome, very nice photos! :cheers:


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Pacaya Volcano, Guatemala 

https://flic.kr/p/Rn4U2d by Carlos A. Barrientos, en Flickr


----------



## OneOfUs (Feb 6, 2017)

Amazing!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed amazing and scary too!


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Volcán de Fuego yesterday!

From Antigua Guatemala:










From Guatemala City:


*vpardo*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Fuego Volcano today...

A couple of videos from facebook where you can see the explosions:

*Video 1* *Video 2*


















*CONRED*



























*Antigua Guatemala / Fotos de J. Paredes/ S.Soto / P. Berwian*









*Antigua Guatemala / Fotos de J. Paredes/ S.Soto / P. Berwian*









*Meteorología GT*









*Meteorología GT*










This is how the town of El Tejar, just in a freeway around 50km far from the volcano looked. Several freeways have been closed since:









*Provial*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Today:

*
PNC*


PNC[/B]

*
PNC*

*
PNC*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice updates :cheers:


----------

